# 2017 Suzuki 60 temp easing up?



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have the digital C10 gauge on my skiff. My engine temp has been slowly easing up over the last 6 months. Before it would run like 148-152 now it has gone up to 167-171. I rebuilt the water pump thinking this may be the reason, nothing changed. I'm thinking the thermostat may be the culprit. What do y'all think?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ambient temp of the water will allow for slight increase. A T-stat replacement won’t hurt if it is suspect. Also, if more than a couple years old I would replace the T-Stat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The cooling passages and water jackets where the heat transfer from block to water (cooling) occurs gets coated in salt, sediment etc and can cause this. That’s why I recommend Salt Away or Salt Terminator when flushing the motor.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So it ran cooler in the winter, but is hotter in the summer?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Pull your internal zincs and look at the sediment inside, stick your finger in and the junk.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> So it ran cooler in the winter, but is hotter in the summer?


There's always one!

I've had the boat since 2017. In the first two years, the temps stayed in the aforementioned 148-152 range. In the last 6 months, they have been creeping up to the 167-171 range. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

OMG! I was shocked at the s--t in my cooling system. Which salt removal product is the best. Also, will this remove some of what is already there?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Salt away, salt terminator are both pretty good. I’d get two bottles and flush as follows. Using a trash can or other setup to hold water, fill tub with enough water to cover cav plate 1/2” or so. Add entire bottle of product to your tub and run motor. Keep an eye on water temp. As the water in the tub gets warm shut the motor off and allow to cool. Do this 5+ times. Empty bucket remove t stat and back flush with hose. Install t stat, rinse and repeat. This is assuming you cleaned the crud as best you could. Not for unclogging passages, that needs done the hard way usually. 

Also, every other trip use the product on your flush after flushing with fresh water.
Always flush and allow motor to come up to operating temperature and run there for 5-10 minutes. If fishing back to back days or multiple days in a row no need to use the product as I said, just do after but flush each trip. Hope that helps, James


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

James, thanks for your reply. I was flushing at the hose connection for 10 minutes and then with muffs for about 5. Nothing is plugged, just way dirtier than I could have every imagined. Are you suggesting 2 1 gal bottles? Backflush from t-stat location?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Plus one on the Salt away. I use it on the rods, trailer and engine. You can actually feel the difference in the feel of the rods using Salt Away or plain water. Unlike what JC said I use it every time I use the boat. It’s overkill but what the heck I can afford to splurge a bit.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Ok, I ordered the salt away kit. I'm going to leave the t-stat out and flush first without it in. Then flush ever time with salt away from now on.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Something that is weird, I flush my 225 Optimax with muffs for about 5-10 minutes after every use. I pull and replace t-stat about every 3 years the insides of the Mercury are very clean each time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Ok, I ordered the salt away kit. I'm going to leave the t-stat out and flush first without it in. Then flush ever time with salt away from now on.


No need to remove the thermostat. Run the engine until you feel the piss stream going hot to cold then turn the dial on the supplied fitting and it will begin to mix the solution. I flush with one reservoir full after each trip and don’t let the reservoir go clear. Stop the engine while the reservoir is still blue so you keep the solution in the block. If you flush until clear it will rinse the solution out of the system. 
“Pro” tip: as you flush with the solution rinse your gear with the piss stream water and it’s like a two for one deal...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Something that is weird, I flush my 225 Optimax with muffs for about 5-10 minutes after every use. I pull and replace t-stat about every 3 years the insides of the Mercury are very clean each time.


The inside will be even cleaner with the Salt Away solution.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Marsh Pirate said:


> OMG! I was shocked at the s--t in my cooling system. Which salt removal product is the best. Also, will this remove some of what is already there?


I think most products designed to be flushed through engines are geared more toward maintenance and preventing buildup/oxidation. If an engine has been neglected, and has significant blockages/buildup, a flush probly wont fix the problem on it's own. That said, salt away seems to be a mainstream product used alot. I've also read some people have had good results with vinegar.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

This was my engine anode in a suk 60 after 60 hrs. I was dumbfounded....primarily cause I flush religiously.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

mavdog32 said:


> View attachment 139742
> 
> 
> This was my engine anode in a suk 60 after 60 hrs. I was dumbfounded....primarily cause I flush religiously.


That's me, I've only got about 50 hours on my engine and I flush every time I go out for at least 15 minutes. I will always flush with salt away from now on.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mavdog32 said:


> View attachment 139742
> 
> 
> This was my engine anode in a suk 60 after 60 hrs. I was dumbfounded....primarily cause I flush religiously.


That’s the anode doing exactly what an anode is supposed to do. They don’t call’em “sacrificial” for nothin’. 
How many months/years old was it?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Marsh Pirate said:


> James, thanks for your reply. I was flushing at the hose connection for 10 minutes and then with muffs for about 5. Nothing is plugged, just way dirtier than I could have every imagined. Are you suggesting 2 1 gal bottles? Backflush from t-stat location?


Yes if you have some build up going on. The salt away will dissolve it pretty good. Do not remove the t stat as it won’t circulate the product properly through the water jackets. You can remove and clean after though.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> That’s the anode doing exactly what an anode is supposed to do. They don’t call’em “sacrificial” for nothin’.
> How many months/years old was it?



Definitely get that, was still really surprised to see this much build up/break down on it! 6 months old at the time of pic


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

@Marsh Pirate do you just use the flush port or did you run the motor while your using muffs/port?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I hook it up to the flush port 1st, let it flush for about 10 minutes. Then I hook to a set of muffs and flush it running for about 5 more minutes.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, never seen that much on a 6 month old motor. Kinda makes you wonder if there is a design flaw in the passages where it might not flush out well.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I would love to learn if there’s an operational difference between the flush port and using ear muffs. I’m suspicious of flushing without running the engine.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There was a YouTube video a while back that went over the Yamahas. The tech took part of the motor apart, measured pressures at various spots including the thermostat housing, and scoped some of the rest. He said there was no real difference and even the thermostat was back flushed in a way. Some believe some don't, ymmv.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> There was a YouTube video a while back that went over the Yamahas. The tech took part of the motor apart, measured pressures at various spots including the thermostat housing, and scoped some of the rest. He said there was no real difference and even the thermostat was back flushed in a way. Some believe some don't, ymmv.


I’ll look for that video.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm continuing to research this situation. I have found a long video and a product that hasn't been mentioned. The product is Rydlyme. Have any of you ever heard of it? The guy in the video has pretty much sold me on it. Please give me your thoughts. It's long but worth watching.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Seems corrosive. I’d be very cautious.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok fellas, here’s the deal... The water jackets of Suzuki and Yamaha outboards have a coating in them. Be careful what you run through them as certain “products” can destroy this coating. I’ve recommended acid washing before but only in extreme cases.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Read the instructions for severe build up

http://www.saltawayproducts.com/SaltBuildRemoval.htm


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

My boat hangs in a lift , how are these products for the water in the canal ?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

CaptDanS said:


> My boat hangs in a lift , how are these products for the water in the canal ?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, I have definitely learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

southerncannuck said:


> Seems corrosive. I’d be very cautious.


On Rydlymes' website, a guy dissolves a sea shell holding it in his bare hand. Can't be that bad.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Wow, never seen that much on a 6 month old motor. Kinda makes you wonder if there is a design flaw in the passages where it might not flush out well.


I will say that the jackets were spotless. Just heavy degradation of the anode. I also think the fact that my house is on a softener might contribute as well with the trace salt presence. Who knows!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anodes do that


----------

